# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Ranitomeya benedicta "Pampa Hermosa" - Blessed Poison Frog

## John Clare

Some photos of _Ranitomeya benedicta_ "Pampa Hermosa".  I received 4 of these beauties from Understory Enterprises in late June.  I find them more stunning in coloration than their Shucushuyacu relatives (that's what "regular" _R. benedicta_ from Understory Enterprises are known as now, based on locality).  In  my experience with these so far, they are significantly bolder than the  Shucushuyacu race, but sadly they also seem to be more  delicate (your mileage may vary).  These are two different frogs:






I'll keep you up to date on whether they breed or not.  I have them setup the same way as my breeding group of the Shucushuyacu race.

----------


## Don

Wow, they are amazing.  Congrats John.

----------


## BRIAND

John, what do you mean by "delicate"? Have you experienced any losses yet?

----------


## kmichael55

I'm surprised that they are two different frogs, wouldn't have ever thought so if you didn't say so.  Beautiful...er...hermosa frogs, great photos!

----------


## Brett

I couldn't resist. :P

----------


## IrishRonin

stunning frogs! Whats the life expectancy of this guys?

----------


## Heather

They're beautiful John  :Smile:

----------


## John Clare

> John, what do you mean by "delicate"? Have you experienced any losses yet?


I lost one in quarantine, I think due to a combination of gender stress and a humidity issue.




> stunning frogs! Whats the life expectancy of this guys?


Supposedly at least 6 years.  I've had thumbnails drop dead after 3 years, but others older than that just fine.




> They're beautiful John


Thank you!

----------


## Frog Tropics

My favorite thumbnail by far!  Just stunning!

----------

